# job seeker visa & blue card



## virtualone

Hi Guys, i have gone through number of threads but still have following confusion / questions over some items.

BTW i am software engineer with 10+ year of web development experience using LAMP stack mainly. I don't know any German yet but i do have 7.5 overall in IELTS. 

1 - In order to apply for JSV, do one needs blocked bank account ? ( if that person is sponsoring himself ) or the bank statement will do the job ?

Will my application be rejected without it ? or i can create and submit block account later, if that is needed. 

2 - Do i need to book accommodation in advance for 6 months ? or 1 month will work for securing visa ? but to register your temporary address i think one needs to stay for more than 2 weeks in a place i think. Hotel addresses are fine or do i have rent out some place ? renting out a apartment might be tough without having registered local address ?

3 - I have heard that Germany embassy in Pakistan does not issue JSV without equivalence certification or statement of compatibility so i have already applied for the statement but can this statement be used for applying the blue card later if i get a job that meets other requirements of blue card ? or i would have to apply again ?

If i have to apply again, it will again take 3 months ? if so, i would have to sit idle during 3 month there ? as i believe one cannot work on JSV.

It would be great, if someone from Pakistan can respond.

Looking for guidance, anyone ?

Thanks


----------



## virtualone

anyone ?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I suspect you have posted your query just as the Christmas season is getting ramped up and we are not getting as many folks through the forum at the moment.

I don't know all that much about the German Job Seeker's Visa, but with most types of visas, you have to take things a step at a time. First thing is to meet whatever requirements are posted on the website of the German consulate where you are going to apply. If they say you need a blocked bank account, then you probably do. If they only say a "bank account" then provide them with evidence of that.

Again, refer to the website for the requirement regarding accommodation - do they ask for proof of accommodation for the full six months? Or just proof of where you will living (i.e. reachable) on arrival?

And be careful of any statements that begin with "I have heard..." Check the consulate website or see if you can request a list of the required documents directly from the consulate. These things change over time, and even in the German consulate the officials exercise a certain level of "discretion" in the granting of visas. They are generally able to let slide fairly minor problems or omissions in your application if they convinced that you definitely meet the requirements of the visa program. OTOH, if they suspect that something in your application is "off" or suspicious somehow, they can use a tiny, technical fault to reject it.

But let's see if we can get some more responses to your questions once folks are back from their holidays.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## virtualone

@Bev

Thank you for your reply, i will review the German consulate again.


----------

